# Lowlife's Auto White Russian in tall/skinny pots



## time4tokin20s (Aug 14, 2008)

I've got these Automatic White Russians going so I thought I would start my first journal since I have seen some inqueries about them and Lowlife seeds.One out of the four seeds I started had trouble shedding the inside of the shell and I think is pretty much done but the other three are doing fine at 4 days in peat pellets.
 I'm trying these tall and skinny 1.5 gallon rubbermaid bread containers I found at Walmart for the first time.My grow box was made to fit 24 of these and the goal is to eventually get a continuous s.o.g. going once I have seeds ready.The other plants in the box are Diesel Ryders.The oldest at 41 days.I'm running a mix of 12-cfl's(10-flower and 2-veg) and 5-2' grow tubes @ 20/4.

BTW- has anybody had any luck getting any of Lowlife's Automatic Blueberry or Lemon Skunk lately?Everywhere I've been is sold out: (


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 14, 2008)

Looking good there. I just ordered auto ak and lr2, so I'll be checking in on ya to see how these auto plants do. I have noticed that they don't seem to be able to keep any autos in stock anywhere, I too would like some auto blue. I have never grown this type of strain before. Are you using those pots to see if you can get more in? Is there a problem getting side branch growth, or are you going for a tighter SOG?

Nice cfl setup, I've never seen one like that, I guess you fabricated that one yourself. I'd say good luck, but you're obviously doing just fine.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 14, 2008)

Looks good there. Some people will tell you to cover those pots so light won't get at the roots...i'm not one of those people. I've grown in transparent pots with no ill side effects.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 14, 2008)

They say the lowryder and their hybrids need a big pot because of the large taproot goes deep,at least a 1 -2 gallon container.Since I want a s.o.g. big pots just weren't going to work.I had to find something tall and skinny.I looked all over the internet.Eventually I gave up and ran to Walmart to look and see if I could find something.I'm hoping they won't branch out as bad as the 2 bigger diesel ryders but a quick snip can always fix that.


----------



## Thorn (Aug 14, 2008)

wow, they look great! Well done bro!


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 14, 2008)

> I'm hoping they won't branch out as bad as the 2 bigger diesel ryders but a quick snip can always fix that.



I know that it says not to try to clone autos, but if you have to do this it might be cool just to try it anyway.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 20, 2008)

I took these pics yesterday.The biggest diesel ryder will have reached it's 9 week period in 17 days.The next one a size down had a little repotting trama but has started flowering again after two weeks of worry.The next two are a little over a month now.
 As for the white russians,I started another to replace the one seedling I lost.It's about 3 days old and the other three are  all around 9 days from breaking soil.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks incredible. Those self watering pots are becoming popular.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 21, 2008)

*looking good :48:*


----------



## risktaker27 (Aug 21, 2008)

very nice first time i have seen the white russian auto


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 21, 2008)

looks great,


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

what did you use for that reflector? awsome cfl and flouro grow man it puts mine to shame.


----------



## Thorn (Aug 21, 2008)

looking great bro keep it up!


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> what did you use for that reflector? awsome cfl and flouro grow man it puts mine to shame.



Lol,It's a stainless steel sink I found in the scrapyard.I had hundreds of reflectors to choose from


----------



## annscrib (Aug 22, 2008)

very cute plants,, keep up the good work


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 24, 2008)

Havested a male diesel ryder I had outside for some pollen.I picked up these water spa pots with a water reservoir in the bottom to try out and when I pulled this male I wasn't impressed.The roots didn't even really get down into the reservoir.The instructions said after two weeks you wouldn't need to water through the soil,just fill the reservoir.I seriously doubted this but gave them a shot to see what they would do.Seeing that even after 5 weeks the roots still can't get into the reservoir, I have to ask myself what is the point of these things.Not to mention the water just evaporates within a day.I still have two 5 week old females in these pots but just water like normal.As for now,two thumbs down 

Took some more pics when I was at it.Finally got my temps down to 70.I added a cold intake that is connected a/c window unit to go along with the fresh air intake and light exhaust.I have the a/c plugged into a thermostat outlet iside my grow box.A/c only kicks on around 30 minutes then shuts off for a hour during hot day.So I think I should be pretty good now!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 24, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> BTW- has anybody had any luck getting any of Lowlife's Automatic Blueberry or Lemon Skunk lately?Everywhere I've been is sold out: (


 
I order from www.dope-seeds.com they send the lowlife's seeds. My last grow I did the blueberry with very good results. Here is a link to that grow. It may help you some had others growing with it all auto.  
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20531&page=5

*My Auto Ak47 grow I am doing now came from lowlife and I also had a few starts that the cover of the seed did not want to come off for quit some time. I think i helped it out carefully with tweezers.:holysheep: *
*www.dope-seeds.com** has a good grow guide for the Auto's. With a short grow time you need to adjust your nutrients to get THAT!!!!!!!!!!*
*THE MAXIMUM YIELD:banana: :aok: :48: *
*Thorn got some nice seeds from this site. They have some wild Auto's. That is my next stop!!*
http://www.dutchbreed.com/8.html


* GOOD LUCK WITH THIS GROW  *​


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Aug 25, 2008)

hey time4token20s, could you tell me where you got your auto-white russian????


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 25, 2008)

I got them from attitude seeds.I think they might have been out last time I looked.I was looking yesterday and saw them in stock but I can't remember what sight it was.Let me see if I can find where they were and get back to you.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 25, 2008)

Found it ---->  http://www.seedmadness.com/products.php?section1=57
Not sure about the quality of the site but when I was looking at sites I noticed that the auto white russians were increasingly becoming out of stock.
Anyone ever used this site before?


----------



## greenstuff (Aug 27, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> I got them from attitude seeds.I think they might have been out last time I looked.I was looking yesterday and saw them in stock but I can't remember what sight it was.Let me see if I can find where they were and get back to you.



Hey guys...Does anyone here live in the USA and order seeds from across seas? If so? do they make it to you?


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 27, 2008)

greenstuff said:
			
		

> Hey guys...Does anyone here live in the USA and order seeds from across seas? If so? do they make it to you?



I live in the corn belt and get seeds from UK in like 4 days.I can't even get packages from California that quick.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Aug 27, 2008)

southern usa, took two weeks from the day i ordered...


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 30, 2008)

I started 2 more Diesel Ryders and 2 more Auto White Russians.Germinated and in soil with one just starting to peek out.3 of the previous White Russians are around 15 days and 1 is 10 days.I went ahead and made some new soil and transplanted the W.R.'s because the M.G. moisture control just wouldn't dry out.I used two bags of M.G. organic,2 of the moisture control,1 bag of worm castings,And a butt load of perlite.Plus I zip-tied all my veg tubes to a wire rack to make a solid more efficiant light that I can raise and lower..

 I started flushing the biggest Diesel Ryder today.The next one down has really started flowering again after an emergency transplant(Cracked pot).It got stunted for few weeks so I don't know what the final results will be on her.The next two at 6 weeks and are looking so much better then the other two did at that age.Cut a few little buds off the big girl cause I'm gonna be out for the next couple days.Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 31, 2008)

*Sure got some nice crystal on the last picture!!*
*VERY NICE LOOKING GROW*


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

So yummy!!!


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 1, 2008)

All four beans popped and are on there way!Also harvested biggest diesel ryder.I went and got a pocket microscope yesterday at radio shack(so much better then loop) and saw that the triches were 40% amber,just how I like them.Didn't flush very long but what can you do?To see the pics of the harvest go here--->  *http://tinyurl.com/63abt3*


----------



## jnyce1320 (Sep 7, 2008)

How much were your yields


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 17, 2008)

I received my $20  150 watt HPS today and got it installed in my cfl hood.Works great!Things are looking good with all the plants.I've been cutting a branch here and there on the oldest Diesel Ryder.The next two look like they have maybe two weeks left with one full of seeds.
 I ended up with one male out of four in the oldest batch of Auto White Russians.The male is 7" tall and I can see the roots go at least 12" deep.The tall/skinny containers seem like they're going to work just like I hoped.


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 17, 2008)

Lookin' good, glad to see that you got a new light, it can only help...

How did you figure out that they were 1.5 gal? And, you said walmart, were these in the plastic contaner isle, or somewhere else? I looked, but didn't come up with anything that big.

I also ordered some of these cheap hps lights. I saw a couple people had problems getting them to work. I think they had them hooked up backwards, since the ground wire needed to be unhooked for it to work. Any problems on your end? When I pulled them out of the box, I thought the ground was a tether, but I saw where it was hooked up inside and realized that it WAS a ground.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 17, 2008)

Try the kitchen containers.They are rubbermaid bread containers.
As for the light I just took the ground completely off and hooked up the white and black wires.A lot of people think that the black wire is ground but it's not.Black is live and white is the neutral that completes the current.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 22, 2008)

The Russian ladies are growing up!The three oldest and one of the younger ones are all flowering.Still have a runt that's behind but looking healthy.

The 2 Dieselryders should be showing sex in a few days.Thinking they'll be females because males should have sexed by now(fingers crossed).The roots have finally managed to make it to the bottom of a few pots.Plus Snowryder seeds on their way!


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 22, 2008)

looks like you got them dialed in, have you smoked any of the white russian before??? if so is it as good as they claim??????


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 22, 2008)

Yep, the box is doing great.Still got one more 150 HPS to buy then I'll turn off most of the CFL's in my hood.
I've never smoked White Russian before but here's hoping it's as good as they say


----------



## getlower99 (Sep 22, 2008)

really beautiful


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 22, 2008)

I just started wiring the 150watters, and I had absolutely no problem wiring them. I hooked the white to white, black to black and the bare(ground) to the green one on the cord I used. Worked perfectly. I can't understand what caused some to have that issue.

I just got my diesels in the mail today, but I can't start until I get the room finished. Hopefully by this weekend. I'll just have to feed my addiction with this here thread. Keep 'em coming...


----------



## dangreen (Sep 22, 2008)

Your grow is looking killer bro, cant wait to see how yours turn out. My diesel's are about 5 weeks in, and my snowryders are about 3 weeks in.


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice, but technically you should keep light away from the roots..


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 23, 2008)

born2killspam said:
			
		

> Nice, but technically you should keep light away from the roots..



The milk crates I keep the pots in are lined with black plastic.


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 23, 2008)

Cool, I wasn't sure..  Not that your results deserve criticism, it would just be a shame if they could have been even nicer..


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Sep 23, 2008)

Those look great man! I started only 1 Diesel Ryder, my mistake, and it's a male. I put it outside and am gonna start 1 or 2 more in hopes of getting a female to pollinate. Then I can grow all the DR's I want :hubba:  Although seeing that DR you harvested does make me a little disappointed it wasn't a female. oh well. Good luck with everything else


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 23, 2008)

Read up on harvesting and storing pollen..  Doing that well requires good methodology..  Then you'll have pollen when your next female is ready for it without growing them simultaneously, and you'll have the best chance to selectively pollinate certain buds, while keeping others pretty much seed free..


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 24, 2008)

I think they look different from regular strains.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 25, 2008)

The two older Dieselryders are pretty much done but I'm gonna give them another few days to make sure my seeds are done.The White Russians are growing by the day.The two young Dieselryders turned out one male and one female.Two more 150 watt HPS,10 snowryder,and 10 auto blueberry seeds all on the way.Also added a few pics of some cured Dieselryder.


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 25, 2008)

Those pics are exactly what alot of ppl interested in trying auto's are looking for..


----------



## Thorn (Sep 25, 2008)

they look delicious! Nice and white and frosty!


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 25, 2008)

I was gonna say that too, but it seemed unnecessary..


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 26, 2008)

Chopped the tops of the two Dieselryders.I've noticed that the tops have been running 60% amber trichs as the bottom halves are just turning milky.I give the bottoms another week and they catch up nicely.


----------



## kaneboy (Sep 26, 2008)

nice grow but u should go serious white russian after that lowrider and never look back


----------



## zipflip (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Thorn (Sep 26, 2008)

born2killspam said:
			
		

> I was gonna say that too, but it seemed unnecessary..



sorry was only placing an opinion. sorry if i talk a load of crap!


Those 60% tops sounds good, have you had samples to see how far gone you want the smoke?


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 26, 2008)

I wasn't trying to be a jerk there either..  I was just somewhat sarcastically mentioning how beautiful those results are..


----------



## Thorn (Sep 26, 2008)

lol ok


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 26, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> sorry was only placing an opinion. sorry if i talk a load of crap!
> 
> 
> Those 60% tops sounds good, have you had samples to see how far gone you want the smoke?



60% is almost too much,it puts my old lady to sleep.Pretty strong stuff.One or two hitters and stoned.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 27, 2008)

Great job man that looks killer. I cant wait to harvest a few diesels myself.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 27, 2008)

dangreen said:
			
		

> Great job man that looks killer. I cant wait to harvest a few diesels myself.



You won't be disappointed! Not only strong but also has nice fruity taste.


----------



## HATCH (Sep 27, 2008)

WOW!!!,,Great Operation You Got Going On Bro!!!,,,Your Doing A Great Job,,& Congrat's On Your Nice Harvest!!,,Some Danky-*** Looking Bud's!!!,,Best of Luck & Happy Smoking!!!Later,Hatch:hubba:


----------



## nvthis (Sep 29, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> The next one down has really started flowering again after an emergency transplant(Cracked pot).It got stunted for few weeks so I don't know what the final results will be on her.


 
Hey, Tokin, am I reading this right? You got an auto-flower to revert? Or it just stopped doing anything?


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 29, 2008)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Hey, Tokin, am I reading this right? You got an auto-flower to revert? Or it just stopped doing anything?



No, it just stopped budding for like two weeks.You could see the damage in the end result.Didn't get very big buds out of her but she was still some mighty fine smoke


----------



## Thorn (Sep 29, 2008)

yea i here ya on 60% being too much. Why don't you harvest the whole plant so you got a mix of couch-lock smoke and high smoke? I like mine when they just showing amber trichs so around 10-15% hope your well


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 1, 2008)

Some new pics.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking great i want more pictures though lol. Thinking about getting a pack of these to try.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 4, 2008)

dangreen said:
			
		

> Looking great i want more pictures though lol. Thinking about getting a pack of these to try.



Just got some Snowryders today!These White Russians are pretty nice though.Seems to be a lot more stable then the Dieselryders.


----------



## mistisrising (Oct 4, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> Just got some Snowryders today!These White Russians are pretty nice though.Seems to be a lot more stable then the Dieselryders.



Are you saying that there is variation in the diesel? Or in the f2's from the diesel?


----------



## Exarmy (Oct 4, 2008)

I just bought some of these, The plants look awsome. I cant wait until Im able to grow again. Ill definately be watching


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 4, 2008)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> Are you saying that there is variation in the diesel? Or in the f2's from the diesel?



I ended up getting two short and bushy Diesels with weird bud formation.They almost looked like little Sativa buds.Long and thin instead of the fat tight compacted buds like the rest.Plus they tasted piney instead of fruity like the bigger ones.


----------



## mistisrising (Oct 5, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> I ended up getting two short and bushy Diesels with weird bud formation.They almost looked like little Sativa buds.Long and thin instead of the fat tight compacted buds like the rest.Plus they tasted piney instead of fruity like the bigger ones.



That's no biggie, I'll just weed (breed) that right out in a generation or three...


----------



## born2killspam (Oct 5, 2008)

I've read that DR is notorious for having two distinct phenotypes, one is rarer but persistent throughout breeding, and considerably taller than the norm..
Doesn't quite sound like your situation though..  What were the heights specifically?


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 5, 2008)

born2killspam said:
			
		

> I've read that DR is notorious for having two distinct phenotypes, one is rarer but persistent throughout breeding, and considerably taller than the norm..
> Doesn't quite sound like your situation though..  What were the heights specifically?



I'd say 13" maybe.They were also just chocked full of leaves.You could barely get your hand through the bottoms because the leaves were so thick and all stuck together.Here's a pic of one of them---->  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=80567&d=1222319964


----------



## dangreen (Oct 6, 2008)

My DR i see 4 different pheno types. Most of my plants are 18-26inches but i have one that is over 3ft now. :holysheep: All of the buds look different from all the plants, though they all look dank.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 10, 2008)

Some new pics.My Snowryders seeds made it here and the 4 I started are up and growing.Expecting AK-47 and AK-47 x Kush seeds any day now.Plus ended up with around 80 Dieselryder seeds


----------



## dangreen (Oct 11, 2008)

Thats freaking awesome 80 seeds. Nice job your plants are looking great.


----------



## born2killspam (Oct 11, 2008)

Any explanation on the origin of those seeds?  Did I miss something about a pollination attempt?   If they're mystery seeds be careful with them..  They will likely appear female, but could flip to herm at a whim..
Sorry if I'm stating the obvious..


----------



## mistisrising (Oct 11, 2008)

Looking good. I didn't realize that you seeded the diesel either, did you select a specific male and female, or just spread the love a little bit?

PS-I'm up to ten or eleven breads boxes now. Walmart won't let me order them, and I can't get a response from rubbermaid. I guess Ill have to put it together piece by piece.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 11, 2008)

born2killspam said:
			
		

> Any explanation on the origin of those seeds?  Did I miss something about a pollination attempt?   If they're mystery seeds be careful with them..  They will likely appear female, but could flip to herm at a whim..
> Sorry if I'm stating the obvious..



No,I bred them.Auto growers have to breed their own seeds since we can't clone.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 11, 2008)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> Looking good. I didn't realize that you seeded the diesel either, did you select a specific male and female, or just spread the love a little bit?
> 
> PS-I'm up to ten or eleven breads boxes now. Walmart won't let me order them, and I can't get a response from rubbermaid. I guess Ill have to put it together piece by piece.



I only had 1 male and two females to breed from so I just picked the tallest female.I ended up getting one male of the White Russians and it released most of it's pollen outside on me and I missed it.Thankfully I noticed a male out of the final two to sex last night.
I'm up to 16 containers (5 still empty)with 8 more to go


----------



## born2killspam (Oct 11, 2008)

That I understand, I just didn't see you mention seeds as a goal this time round..
Ya know what though, beyond all the common sense claims that you can't clone autos, I still love to see the results of an experiment..


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Oct 11, 2008)

Awesome grow man. I collected some pollen from the 1 DR i planted, which obviously was a male. I'm storing it now and hope to keep it good long enough to pollinate another that i started. i have pollinated a couple NL buds and a couple FB buds although i definitely want some pure DR seeds. I would agree with  the DR not being very stable. Kind of surprising considering its from the joint doc. I'm looking forward to more of your pics keep it green


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 11, 2008)

i_love_amsterdam said:
			
		

> Awesome grow man. I collected some pollen from the 1 DR i planted, which obviously was a male. I'm storing it now and hope to keep it good long enough to pollinate another that i started. i have pollinated a couple NL buds and a couple FB buds although i definitely want some pure DR seeds. I would agree with  the DR not being very stable. Kind of surprising considering its from the joint doc. I'm looking forward to more of your pics keep it green



Yep,kind of disapointed with the stability but now that I have seeds I can weed those bushy short ladies out.The one Dieselryder I have going now has overtaken the White Russians and is 10 days younger then a few of them.I still have a DR male outside that I'm gonna make another batch of seeds with this go around.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 11, 2008)

mmmmmm loooking very tasty bro!


----------



## daf (Oct 11, 2008)

time4tokin at what week did u pollinate the female plants


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 11, 2008)

daf said:
			
		

> time4tokin at what week did u pollinate the female plants



I pollinated at week 5.


----------



## ms4ms (Oct 12, 2008)

this is a great thread. lots of good info. I have 10 lr2's that I will start on n about 3 weeks or so, when my haze is done. I HAVE READ many threads and articles about pollenating palnts. My big QUESTION is : are these feminized seeds????


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 12, 2008)

ms4ms said:
			
		

> this is a great thread. lots of good info. I have 10 lr2's that I will start on n about 3 weeks or so, when my haze is done. I HAVE READ many threads and articles about pollenating palnts. My big QUESTION is : are these feminized seeds????



No,after I get the first batches of seeds done from each strain I might start feminizing myself.But I want lots of regular seeds so I will always have a male to grow when I need it.
Good luck on your grow


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 12, 2008)

:ciao: ..time4token20...thats a nice setup you have :clap:  and congrats on the beans...Just finished your hole thread and may i say It was an enjoyable Sunday morning.:stoned: .those bread containers im sure you added drain holes.  and how well ro you feel they did?  have you compaired them to say a 5 gallon bucket?..I love to that you found your reflector at the Dump..:rofl: ..Ive seen a lot of reflectors..but never a stailess steal sink....i supose you can say you got everything plus the kitchen sink huh?..:giggle: Thanks for a great read my friend and good luck on Femming seeds.:dancing: .Im fallowing THCPezDispencer thread on that now..well must press forward..Good luck and KEEP M GREEN 

Thanks for shareing with us


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 12, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: ..time4token20...thats a nice setup you have :clap:  and congrats on the beans...Just finished your hole thread and may i say It was an enjoyable Sunday morning.:stoned: .those bread containers im sure you added drain holes.  and how well ro you feel they did?  have you compaired them to say a 5 gallon bucket?..I love to that you found your reflector at the Dump..:rofl: ..Ive seen a lot of reflectors..but never a stailess steal sink....i supose you can say you got everything plus the kitchen sink huh?..:giggle: Thanks for a great read my friend and good luck on Femming seeds.:dancing: .Im fallowing THCPezDispencer thread on that now..well must press forward..Good luck and KEEP M GREEN
> 
> Thanks for shareing with us



Thank ya!The bread containers are doing great.Not as good as a 5 gallon bucket but some of the best SOG containers I've ever seen.They would work great with clones. I can't believe there isn't a single company out there that doesn't make that size of plant pots.It would have saved me a bundle.I figure I'll find them after I buy my last bread container,lol.

The scrap yard had all kinds of potential hoods.The best thing is if I want to make something different all I have to to is trade it in.

Enjoy the rest of your Sunday bro,I know I am


----------



## jnyce1320 (Oct 18, 2008)

Aye time4token20.... how do you fem you own seeds?


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 18, 2008)

jnyce1320 said:
			
		

> Aye time4token20.... how do you fem you own seeds?



I've actually never done it before but I'm gonna try using Gibberellic acid.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 19, 2008)

Here's some updated pics.Some of the older ones look like they are gonna get cut in about 3 weeks.The four Snowryders are up and doing good.Hopefully my Auto AK and Auto AKxKush will be in tomorrow so I can start some seeds of a new strain.


----------



## lyfr (Oct 20, 2008)

Boy howdy...I never even thought of growin autostrains till i came hear and saw some pics of the buds you AF growers proudly display.  Still not sure i'll grow it but sure do like lookin at the pics:hubba:


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 23, 2008)

Some new pics for everyone.Getting real close on a few.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 23, 2008)

*Dude, my mouth is watering. How is the smell as of now?*


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 23, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *Dude, my mouth is watering. How is the smell as of now?*



It smells great but isn't near as strong as the Dieselryders where at this point.I'm going to start flushing the one furthest along tomorrow.We'll see if the stink comes out in the next two weeks.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 24, 2008)

ya those are looking tasty! great job.


----------



## msge (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks time4tokin20s My only corcern with the light you made is fire hazard 
But it looks like they a fine for you 
Guess i will buy and build my own light


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 27, 2008)

Chopped a top from one of White Russians the other day so we could have some good nug for my old lady's birthday.Very good strong smoke.Not quite as flavorful as the Dieselryder but one hitter will stone you up.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 27, 2008)

Looking lush! As always! Hope your keeping ok dude


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 28, 2008)

Just had 4 Auto Ak x Kush come up.The 4 snowryders are doing great and the older White Russians are really starting to plump up.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 28, 2008)

wow they look great bro, can't wate till i get some buds on my plats, this my first grow i can't wate!!


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 28, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> wow they look great bro, can't wate till i get some buds on my plats, this my first grow i can't wate!!



Good luck on your grow!


----------



## dangreen (Oct 28, 2008)

Looking great as always. I ordered some Fem Auto Ak47's for my next grow. Snowryder yields on mine look to be weak. I am glad i have plenty of Diesel to Smoke.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 28, 2008)

*Looking great tokin. :aok: Here's some GREEN MOJO for the new additions to the grow room.  *


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 28, 2008)

dangreen said:
			
		

> Looking great as always. I ordered some Fem Auto Ak47's for my next grow. Snowryder yields on mine look to be weak. I am glad i have plenty of Diesel to Smoke.



I'm gonna start some more Dieselryder in a few weeks.Might start one of my Femmed Ak's before then though.Curiosity has gotten the best of me.


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 28, 2008)

well i was looking for a auto grow to study but yours has help me a lot thanks for the god/ info fam


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 1, 2008)

Was playing with the macro setting on the old lady's camera and got a few shots.Just can't get it to work right.I Need to get some batteries for mine and get some really good close-ups.


----------



## dangreen (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice Mayne those looks super dank yum!


----------



## Thorn (Nov 1, 2008)

wow those do look amazing!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 1, 2008)

Those macros always look amazing.  I wish I could get some macros, but my 4MP Kodak won't get that close.  Even if I set it on the closeup setting, the pics have a violet tint to them.  I could mug Santa while he's in a rich neighborhood... nah, he could probably take me.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 1, 2008)

Slartibartfast said:
			
		

> Those macros always look amazing.  I wish I could get some macros, but my 4MP Kodak won't get that close.  Even if I set it on the closeup setting, the pics have a violet tint to them.  I could mug Santa while he's in a rich neighborhood... nah, he could probably take me.



Maybe if you smoked a bong with santa he might give you one


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 2, 2008)

have you thought about buying a 250w HPS? that would dramaticly increase your yeild!


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 2, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> have you thought about buying a 250w HPS? that would dramaticly increase your yeild!



I started using 3 of those 150w HPS's about halfway through flowering of the oldest girls.The skinny pots don't let the side branches get very big but they are getting some killer tops on them.So if a stagger them correctly I can probably get 1/2 oz or so a week.Really that's probably more then I need

Another thing I noticed is the autos will continue to turn to the veg lights for about 2 weeks into flowering.So I've added a few veg lights onto my hood.This seems like it's gonna do wonders for size.


----------



## Weezy (Nov 2, 2008)

Those look sexy.  I am pretty darn curious about the snowryders.  I also like the diesel and white russians.  I can't wait to see results from your snows as I have for the diesel and wr.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 2, 2008)

just ahd another proper look and yea they really are awesome! How long left now?


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 2, 2008)

*Nice pics man! I like the colour of that bud!

Green mojo and happy harvesting~!*


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 2, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> just ahd another proper look and yea they really are awesome! How long left now?



I will start harvesting next week.One a week!I might have a week or two gap sometime next month but I'm good with seeds now.My WR seeds are brewing nicely and should be ready in a few weeks.So hopefully all this means I'll harvest one a week for years to come


----------



## Thorn (Nov 2, 2008)

that sounds great! ahh i can't wait to see harvest shots  yay! I bet your so excited! Have you taken any samples to quick dry?


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 2, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> that sounds great! ahh i can't wait to see harvest shots  yay! I bet your so excited! Have you taken any samples to quick dry?



I cut a top last week and dried it within a few days under a fan.It was a good strong smoke.Can't wait to get some cured!


----------



## Thorn (Nov 2, 2008)

sounds great! the full smoke report on this babies will be so good


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Nov 18, 2008)

wow awesome grow. how much yield u getting in those bread containers?


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 18, 2008)

Getting about 1/2 - 3/4 of an ounce as of right now.
This Journal continues with this link if you want to check out the latest pics.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33762


----------



## teide (Jul 31, 2009)

I've heard good feedback from customers ov allsalviadotcom, they have many automatic strains, including lemon skunk


----------

